# Should I change the oil after 1500mi or not?



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

New cars from back in the day needed to have an oil change after only a few hundred miles due to the new engine creating metal shavings from the new parts rubbing. 

Nowadays new cars/engines don't create metal shavings (at least from what I know) because the parts are made on more precise equipment. So it doesn't really make sense to me to change the oil before it's actually supposed to be done. But I still see people changing their oil at 1500 miles anyway.

So my question is:

Is it crucial or necessary to change my oil early (like at 1500 miles) or just wait the 5k-7.5k that the mobil 1 or any other fully synthetic oil lasts for?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Paul79UF (Jun 29, 2006)

I just went the safe route and did the 1-2k mile oil change for the first one to get out any tiny metal shavings that may or may not have been there.

It's not that expensive and worth the peace of mind.


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

Did you change the oil yourself? Did you see any metal shavings in there?


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

I changed mine at 1750 miles to Royal Purple. Did it myself, no shavings. I did notice a difference, however, in the engine running smoother. The sound just at idle was noticible. My opinion though is to change it. When you think about it that oil has been in there at least two months (from down under, to customs and transport to dealer). My car was built 10/05 so my oil was in there five months the day I took it off the lot.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

There will be metal shavings in the oil for sure. New car or old. My accord had it, my bike had it like a mofo. I would change after 500 mlles, after 2,000 miles and then after 5,000 miles just my $.02


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

I personally change all my fluids at about the 1000 mile point on all my vehicles. I recently saw a report that showed changing the differential fluid to AMSOIL Synthetic gear lube after the initial breakin lowered subsequent differential wear on the order of 600% based on the ppm of wear metals in the fluid. Though maybe not to the same extent, I believe the same holds true for the engine and tranny. :cheers


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

Changed the oil yesterday. I will change out the gear fluid when I get back from Hawaii. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

I agree with Boston. I am about 70 miles from changing my first oil at 500 miles. From there I will change again at 3000 for extra care, and subsequently every 5000 there after. I will keep the Mobil Synthetic 5-30W as reccomended by the manual though. I have always had good running with Mobil and dont plan on changing now. As far as other lubricants, I tend to follow manufacturer reccomendations, but I might change out the tranny and such at 3-5K.


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

Ok...here's the deal......The factories specify in accordance with warranty...Blaah..Blaah...Blaah......The factory could care less....PERIOD.....Oh yeah....they are fully protected because they have suggested/recomended specific oil change intervals in your owners manual. So if you have no dealer doc's to support your engine failure ...guess what??.....(SCREWED)......My advice as a former Honda service MGR is to change your oil when you want. I personally would change my oil (MOBIL 1) at 500 miles/1000 miles/1500 miles and the wait until 3500 for the next change. It's almost a no-brainer. How much does an oil change cost in comparison to a ring job/overhaul at 50k miles. The key element with breaking in your motor is in the heat cycle. This means bringing the engine up to temp under under load not to exceed 3500 rpm for the first 500 miles without sustaining a constant load at any given RPM........Again.....change your oil early......your LS2 will thank you later.......


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

BostonF4$ said:


> There will be metal shavings in the oil for sure. New car or old. My accord had it, my bike had it like a mofo. I would change after 500 mlles, after 2,000 miles and then after 5,000 miles just my $.02



:agree 


You could change your oil every day (not that you would) but my point is that you could. With a new motor, You always should, never know what might be floating around during break-in. :cheers


----------

